
Ask HN: Is it still safe to use Firebase? - RikNieu
I&#x27;m working on a side project and using Firebase would save me a lot of time and reduced technical overheads.<p>But Firebase is now owned by Google, who - lets face it - has a reputation of dropping paying clients without notice and with having less than optimal customer service.<p>I&#x27;m thus unsure of developing the foundation of my app on a service that might not be reliable.<p>Would Firebase still be a reliable service for the foreseeable future? Am I paying too much attention to the SAAS(and Google in particular) naysayers?
======
mtmail
A comment from a Firebase engineer at Google two weeks ago is encouraging that
the project is still active, maintained, supported
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12527340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12527340)

------
yid
Google is putting a lot of arrows behind Firebase (and cloud in general under
Diane Greene), so I'd say it's not going anywhere anytime soon.

